# Funny movie and television clips.



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 7, 2019)

Hmm, noob thread. Worth the time, or no?
I know one of the best moments in television, ever!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hmm, noob thread. Worth the time, or no?
> I know one of the best moments in television, ever!


Thanks for treating me like a real person .


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, noob thread. Worth the time, or no?
> ...



No problem. Keep working at it, and some day you will be like a real person.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



In retrospect, I don't like Sam Kinison so much. He's kinda pussy/lame..IMO.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 7, 2019)

Hoo wee! 

Here's a decent one:


----------



## the other mike (Jan 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> In retrospect, I don't like Sam Kinison so much. He's kinda pussy/lame..IMO.


Lucky you. A drunk driver killed him
in 1992. He was 38 and had recently cleaned up his act.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > In retrospect, I don't like Sam Kinison so much. He's kinda pussy/lame..IMO.
> ...



Durrr...like I didn't know that..in 1992. 

It wasn't a drunk driver that killed him.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Durrr...like I didn't know that..in 1992.
> 
> It wasn't a drunk driver that killed him.



The kid driving the pickup was charged with felony manslaughter, but not DWI, even though they say the highway was littered with beer cans. So maybe you're right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 10, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Durrr...like I didn't know that..in 1992.
> ...



He killed him on purpose. Some kind of revenge.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2019)

Some Conan and SNL memories.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 6, 2019)

"You don't have a cousin Patty !"
"You lied to me !"  BONK


----------



## the other mike (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 1, 2019)

One of my favorite actors .


----------

